# The Origin of Sea Monkeys



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I love random facts / documentaries on topics that you've never considered researching.

Although we don't technically hunt / fish for brine shrimp, they are part of Utah and I thought you guys might find this interesting as well.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

Sure they fish for brine shrimp, they just use really small hooks.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Growing up in the 50's my neighbor was one of the first to start harvesting brine shrimp and we would go watch as they processed them. We couldn't quite process they were being used for fish food.


----------

